# Dogs get a few hours off duty....



## Southern by choice (Mar 18, 2014)

As most of you know, we love and respect our lgd's. We appreciate all they do everyday, every night, 24/7 365 days a year. One of the things we really love to do for them is "weekend" time. Not sure how they know but they do... they know when it is the weekend!  They all wait patiently for "their" time. Usually 2 dogs are on Sat and the other team is on Sunday. They are doted on, adored, cuddled, well fed with chunks of ham, cheese, steak, omelets... whatever we have...that is their treat. We brush them, trim nails, check ears and generally give them a mini exam. They lounge on our couch or on our lap.

Here are some pics of the big babies in and out. It is quite funny to see them crash so hard in the house. They know they are off duty... well most of them, Amy kind of stays on alert in the house. Silly girl.

"D" relaxing on the couch getting love... he will go from person to person... never enough for "D". Notice the muddy paws 



 

Callie getting belly rubs. Callie stayed in for half the day.


 

My DD got up off the couch and Callie climbed right up and took her spot... then crashed. DD just didn't have the heart to make her move.


 

She was so crashed I couldn't help but get a close up.


 

Badger thinks he has to be on the persons lap... at least a little


 

Badger soaking it up


 

Next group of pics in next post.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 18, 2014)

Next group...
Minnie Pup- 18weeks


 

Minnie playing by herself


 

Badger and his daughter Minnie


 

Badger getting love


 

Callie with the boys... our new lamancha buckling is exploring


 

Can't a dog get some sleep? We worked all night mom.


 

My love... "D"


 

Minnie I think 16 weeks?


 

Minnie 16 weeks?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 18, 2014)

Badger is my favorite!  He is beautiful!


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Mar 18, 2014)

SBC,  Loving the pics as always.  Badger looks massive!  He is one big handsome boy.   Minnie has grown sooo much and is still adorable.  We'd love to see updates on the other 2 babies at their new homes if you have any.


----------



## kinder (Mar 18, 2014)

As always Southern; It's a pleasure to see your happy / healthy babies running or laying around.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 18, 2014)

Love them all...great pics!!!!!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 20, 2014)

I love the crashed on the couch pictures!  Beautiful, loved and cared for dogs!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 21, 2014)

What wonderful dogs!  Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------

